# Reputable Online Dealers



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

I've seen mention of a few online dealers. Bud's comes to mind and then the mind stops! I need help.

If you know of or have done business with an online dealer, I'd appreciate the info.

I'm looking for a Springfirld PC9802LP, Micro Compact Lightweight Bi-tone Operator.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Besides Buds, for Springfield I would try:

Impact Guns http://www.impactguns.com/store/springfield_1911.html

CDNN (But you must call the toll free # for price and availability of guns) http://www.cdnninvestments.com/

Look at several dealers in your area for best price from Gallery of Guns http://www.galleryofguns.com/Retailer/default.aspx


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

http://www.gunbroker.com/

besides the sites already listed, this is the only other one I could think of.


----------



## Viper (Jul 6, 2009)

plentyofpaws said:


> I've seen mention of a few online dealers. Bud's comes to mind and then the mind stops! I need help.
> 
> If you know of or have done business with an online dealer, I'd appreciate the info.
> 
> ...


I've had good experiences with Top Gun Supply.


----------



## Hollander (Feb 2, 2009)

Check out The Exchange at www.onlinedeals.com . They are great people to deal with and have very fair prices. I have purchased 2 guns from them and will purchase more if the right one comes along.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Viper said:


> I've had good experiences with Top Gun Supply.


Big +1 to Top Gun. Got my Sig from them and the transaction couldn't have gone any smoother or faster. I think the gun was shipped the next day!


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

*Link didn't work*



Hollander said:


> Check out The Exchange at www.onlinedeals.com . They are great people to deal with and have very fair prices. I have purchased 2 guns from them and will purchase more if the right one comes along.


Do you have a direct link? Thanks


----------



## rhowell (Aug 28, 2009)

*online purchase*

what is the procedure for ordering a firearm online? any special loops one must jump thru?


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Welcome from southeast Texas. No special hoops. Have an FFL holder available to do the transfer. Make your purchase and have your FFL holder fax his information to the shop you made the purchase from. Should arrive at your FFL persons home/shop in a couple of days. That's how it worked for me anyhow.


----------

